# Stupid warnings on products



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Thought of this thread when I saw Starks responce about snowbloer warnings
So I'll start


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

JAP, If I could thank you again for your signature I would.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

There's a warning on my blow dryer that says "Do not use while bathing" and also "Do not use while sleeping."


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

View attachment 1738


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Very funny article about this topic:​
Warning Signs: A Cautionary Tale | Points in Case


  

Some people need the labels:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U79JIBWB_4o&playnext=1&list=PLBA3179AA6D88FC92&index=10"]YouTube - dumbass reporter[/nomedia]




​


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ah, the results of products liability. Damn lawyers.

Something interesting my torts professor had my class read and study is that companies that place unnecessary warnings on products can actually_ increase_ their liability.

Why? First, because they make the more realistic and actually necessary warnings less conspicuous and, second, over doing warnings often plants the seeds of stupid behavior, creating ideas and uses for the product that most people never would have thought of to begin with.

In relation to this second point, see below a picture right out of my class powerpoint slide:










More stupid labels and signs: 15 Stupidest Signs This Will Make You Laugh - Funny - Ezzal


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> Understanding this was the result of some asshat (now a rich asshat) who couldn't handle their coffee, it's one of the most "NO SHIT SHERLOCK" warnings I've seen.....
> 
> CAUTION HOT. Well DUH!


That's why.
vvv

Liebeck v. McDonald's Restaurants - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

---------- Post added at 18:16 ---------- Previous post was at 18:14 ----------


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

The picture about the Lead reminded me of a trip to San Diego last year. There are signs on just about everything telling you that "This product contains ____. Which is known to the State of California to cause _______." It became a running joke between my wife and I and I can't exagerate how many signs we counted.

I regards to the McDonalds case, I remember reading in school that there was more to that case than just stupidity. I read that McDonalds was actually serving their coffee at unreasonable temps because they could use inferior beans that didn't taste as good if it was almost boiling. The article I read said that they had been warned against this practice and didn't care. That is why the lawsuit was successful despite the stupidity of the plaintiff. Maybe Obie can elaborate or correct me on this?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> There are signs on just about everything












*WARNING!!!*

*Does NOT contain a vagina, or female genitalia of any type.*
*May contain a large penis.....*

*Grope at your own risk!!!:redcarded::redcarded::redcarded:*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

hot blond for Simon?^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> hot blond for Simon?^^^^^^^^^


God, I hope not....

As stated above *"May contain a Large Hairy Penis."*


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

right.as.rain said:


> There's a warning on my blow dryer that says "Do not use while bathing" and also "Do not use while sleeping."


Well that sucks. When the hell ELSE are we supposed to blow our hair dry?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

---------- Post added at 21:00 ---------- Previous post was at 20:58 ----------


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

So these are NOT warning labels, but they are just some funny notices that I came across...

*At the evening service tonight, the sermon topic will be "What is Hell?" Come early and listen to our choir practice. *

*Don't let worry kill you -- let the church help*.

*Wednesday the ladies liturgy will meet. Mrs. Johnson will sing "Put me in my little bed" accompanied by the pastor. *

*3-year-old teacher need for pre-school. Experience preferred.

**Our bikinis are exciting. They are simply the tops.

 
Auto Repair Service. Free pick-up and delivery. Try us once, you'll never go anywhere again.

**Fitness Center sign: "Self Esteem is feeling good about yourself - regardless of the facts."

* 
*Outside a country shop: "We buy junk and sell antiques."*

*Two signs from a Morrocan shop entrance: "English well talking." "Here speeching American."*

*Outside a secondhand shop: WE EXCHANGE ANYTHING - BICYCLES, WASHING MACHINES ETC. WHY NOT BRING YOUR WIFE ALONG AND GET A WONDERFUL BARGAIN? *


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

263FPD said:


> Liebeck v. McDonald's Restaurants - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


There's actually a bit more to that case than most people realize, like the fact McD's commonly served their coffee 20-30 degrees hotter than most places and the fact that they'd been warned about the dangers before by medical professionals.

Still, if you need a warning telling you that coffee is hot, you're a moron.


263FPD said:


>


Speaking of guns and product warnings, this case will make any lawful gun owner want to shout "You're a F**king Idiot!"

*Gower v. Savage Arms, Inc., 166 F. Supp. 2d 240 - Dist. Court, ED Pennsylvania 2001*

- Google Scholar


> The plaintiffs, John and Debra Gower, seek to hold Savage Arms, Inc. and Savage Sports Corporation liable for compensatory and punitive damages under a theory of "successor liability" for injuries John Gower sustained when his hunting rifle discharged inadvertently, shooting him in the foot.[1] Gower alleges that the rifle was defective as follows. First, it was designed so that it could not be unloaded with the safety engaged (the "unloading defect"). Second, it was designed without a detent system, which would have made the safety mechanism more user-friendly ("the detent defect"). Third, it was manufactured with a metal ridge that impaired the functioning of the safety mechanism (the "manufacturing defect"). *Fourth, it was not accompanied by adequate warnings.* The plaintiffs assert causes of action in strict liability as well as negligence for the above defects. In addition, the plaintiffs assert causes of action for material misrepresentation, negligent misrepresentation, breach of warranty and *loss of consortium*.


Dumbass shoots himself in the foot, claims amongst other things that he was never given a manual with warnings, and claims that he can't bang his wife.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Obie, what are the odds he could read the warnings if they did come with a firearm ?
.....and on a positive note it sounds as if he claims he cant procreate:smug:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Dumbass shoots himself in the foot, claims amongst other things that he was never given a manual with warnings, and claims that he can't bang his wife.


Unless a modern firearm is mechanically defective, it's not going to fire, regardless of where the safety is positioned, if you don't squeeze the trigger.

When I was in the Gulf, the selector switch on my M16A1 got jammed, so I had to force it into the "Auto" position and leave it there for 3 days while on a mission (live round in the chamber). Unlike Mr. Gower, I managed to avoid shooting myself.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Obie, what are the odds he could read the warnings if they did come with a firearm ?
> .....and on a positive note it sounds as if he claims he cant procreate:smug:


If you read the case, as far as the "failure to warn", the judge jams the 10 Commandments of Gun Safety up the plaintiff's keister....awesomesauce...I love when stupid people get their just desserts.



> John Gower had extensive training in the use and safety of firearms while in the United States military. (Def.Ex.F, 7-8, 13-14). In his deposition, John Gower testified that he was familiar with the Ten Commandments of Firearm Safety, one of which states: "Never point your gun at anything you don't want to shoot." (Def.Ex.F, 163-4). Gower also testified 250*250 that he made a practice of complying with the No. 1 Commandment, which reads: "Don't rely on your gun's safety. Treat every gun as if it were loaded and ready to fire." (Def.Ex.F, 172). The Court finds that Gower was aware of the dangers inherent in the use of a gun ....


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

I like this one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

DEI8 said:


> I like this one.


That's not a guarantee of anything, though.. I've managed to shrink a few of my guys sweaters myself.. lol.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

My kids have better skills at doing laundry than i do, they seperate colors. I just put it all in and put the nob on cold. Usually comes out OK. no so good for sweaters tho..


I cook, wife and kids do laundry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

DEI8 said:


> My kids have better skills at doing laundry than i do, they seperate colors. I just put it all in and put the nob on cold. Usually comes out OK. no so good for sweaters tho..
> I cook, wife and kids do laundry.


I separate the black stuff from the "light" stuff... so your kids are better at laundry than I am, too. lol


----------

